# Cdn Non-resident Tax Question



## NigelRussco (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

I am a Canadian non-resident and now - after many years - need to spend some time back home. I understand that if I spend more than 182 days in a year in Canada I have to pay Canadian taxes on my worldwide income. 

1) But is this in a calendar year (Jan1 to Dec31) or is this any 182 days period? 

2) For example if I spent Nov1 - Nov30, 2011 (30 days) in canada then spent Jan1 to Jun15, 2012 (167 days) in Canada then left for the remainder of 2012, would I have to pay Cdn taxes for 2011 or 2012?

3) Also, if I spend July5 to Dec31, 2012 (180 days) in Canada and all of 2013, will I have to pay taxes on the time spent in Canada in 2012?

Any help with this would be much appreciated. I have been looking for an answer to this on the Internet and can't find any details anywhere - just the same comment about 182 days a year without any specifics.

Thanks,
Nigel


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

NigelRussco said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Canadian non-resident and now - after many years - need to spend some time back home. I understand that if I spend more than 182 days in a year in Canada I have to pay Canadian taxes on my worldwide income.
> 
> ...


I just looked at this site. It might provide the answers you need:
Canadian Taxation of Non-Residents | ProfessionalReferrals.ca - Financial Advisor, Estate Planning, Insurance, Mortgage Broker.


----------



## NigelRussco (Nov 29, 2010)

Baird68 said:


> I just looked at this site. It might provide the answers you need:
> Canadian Taxation of Non-Residents | ProfessionalReferrals.ca - Financial Advisor, Estate Planning, Insurance, Mortgage Broker.


Thanks for the link. This site seems to indicate that one is a non-resident if "you lived in Canada less than 183 days in the tax year". 

But I'm still not sure what a tax year is? Does it start on January 1st?


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

NigelRussco said:


> Thanks for the link. This site seems to indicate that one is a non-resident if "you lived in Canada less than 183 days in the tax year".
> 
> But I'm still not sure what a tax year is? Does it start on January 1st?



Yes, the taxation year is Jan. 1 - Dec. 31


----------

